
When Working from Home Doesn’t Work - rbanffy
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/11/when-working-from-home-doesnt-work/540660/?utm_content=buffer0e316&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer&amp;single_page=true
======
cema
They talk about research but don't show it. All the explanation they offer
seems common sense, is there anything more than that? Software engineering
research is notoriously less stringent than the hard science of the rest of
computer science, and to the extent that it serves to justify a corporate
strategy, invites substantial scepticism.

